
Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.'s “I Have a Dream” Speech Washington DC, August 1963 - DrScump
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIshI_qxxew
======
DrScump
Detail on the March and the speech setting:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_a_Dream](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_a_Dream)

Past discussion about the video's copyright status:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5079708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5079708)

